# Just a plug



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think many people wander in to my parlour so...
I am offering my services as a fount of all wisdom at the moment but no-one is taking advantage

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=160148#post160148

Non-digital questions only please


----------

